# Todays lunch!!  Fresh fried Gulf grouper and shrimp!!  With G-View!!



## fpnmf (Jul 3, 2011)

Got some fresh seafood while at the beach!!

 Fried it up for lunch dredged in  garlic   Zatarains.

Thats my small D.O. on the camp stove.




















Here's some of the shrimp  filled with crabmaeat and wrapped with my bacon..Going on the grill once the butts come off.







Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## flash (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like grouper.

I am sure it was great.


----------



## meateater (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks great, bacon wrapped shrimp now thats a great idea.


----------



## seafoodguru (Aug 2, 2011)

This seafood plate looks amazing! Do you just cook for yourself or do you set up a table / restaurant at the beach and sell your food because if so I will definitely be there to get some of the grouper and shrimp. Great job on the cooking!

Steve 

Orlando Seafood Restaurant


----------



## boneenterprise (Aug 2, 2011)

I will be going offshore to do some deep sea fishing this Friday for my brothers bachelor outing before his wedding next week, hopefully we will bring home some good stuff to cook up.

Well hopefully he and the other guys do, I will just be going to observe and smoke my cigars.


----------



## alelover (Aug 2, 2011)

Love that shrimp. both look great.


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 2, 2011)

seafoodguru said:


> This seafood plate looks amazing! Do you just cook for yourself or do you set up a table / restaurant at the beach and sell your food because if so I will definitely be there to get some of the grouper and shrimp. Great job on the cooking!
> 
> Steve
> 
> Orlando Seafood Restaurant


I just do it for me and the  Woman..and a few friends...   no sales..

  Thanks for the compliment...come by anytime!!

Nice place you have there Steve..real nice..

 Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 2, 2011)

alelover said:


> Love that shrimp. both look great.


You are gonna be in the hood soon..come on by for dinner!!

I'll get Raptor to swing by..

  Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 2, 2011)

All looks mighty tasty, Craig!!!

Thanks for showing!

Bear


----------



## venture (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks great.  Grouper is a super fish, and you did a super job with it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## gros cochon (Aug 2, 2011)

Man, that looks great! I could go for a plate like that right now, with a few beers sitting on a terrace on the ocean. Can't wait to go on vacation. 8 more days. Great job Craig.


----------



## alaskanbear (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks super good!!

Rich


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks fellas!!

Going to the beach in the a.m. tomorrow!!

  Craig


----------



## rdknb (Aug 2, 2011)

That looks so good, Made me hunger


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 2, 2011)

Pleasure to read your posts, once again, My Friend!

Todd


----------



## stonebriar (Aug 2, 2011)

We regularly catch Grouper off Destin each summer. Although, I typically salivate for smoked ribs, you just made my mouth water...


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2011)

Looks great Craig!

We are big seafood lovers here!

Grouper is one of our favorites!


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 3, 2011)

Well, my lunch is totally gonna suck in comparison now. Thanks.  :)

That really looks like one heck of a meal. The bacon wrapped shrimp look amazing. We once did shrimp stuffed with a sliver of jalapeno and a sliver of pepper jack. Wrapped in bacon of course. I thought they were the bomb until I saw your stuffed with crabmeat. What's a Maryland boy to do?


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 3, 2011)

Not to be cruel .......   but here's how the shrimp turned out.













Have a great day!!

The woman got caught up on a job so no beach today..

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2011)

They look delicious!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG !!!

I zoomed in on that last BearView of that broken shrimp!!!

That's not a shrimp---That's a Giant !!!

Thanks Craig,

Bear


----------



## fpnmf (Aug 3, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> OMG !!!
> 
> I zoomed in on that last BearView of that broken shrimp!!!
> 
> ...


Thank you Bear!!

It's not broken!! It is cut open and filled with crab meat!!

  Craig


----------



## daveomak (Aug 3, 2011)

Craig, Evenin'........I'm with you on this deep fried seafood, and bacon wrapped stuffed shrimp .............Don't get no better than that....

Dave


----------

